# [SOLVED] input needed to remedy Packard Bell mobo drivers



## yoyojoe (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm trying to locate the chipset drivers for a Packard Bell IMEDIA 1516 model/type UTOW-ORI that's currently running XP Pro and sp1 for now (a clean install yesterday).

If anyone can give me a steer as to 'what I need to do/where to go next' I'd appreciate it greatly 

PB tell me via their website support facility that they do not have any drivers available for this unit now as its obsolete though PERHAPS I might like to try their link:-
ftp://ftp.download.packardbell.com/ so I need to do some 'sifting' in order to try and narrow down the likely options rather than just randomly trying different drivers hence this post.

atm I'm waiting to find out from them what year the serial no. was 'registered'.

any thoughts or suggestions gratefully received with thanks ray:

regards,

yoyojoe


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: input needed to remedy Packard Bell mobo drivers*

Post the hardware id for the missing devices. Once we have this we can find the drivers. 



> Open the Device Manager
> Right Click on the Device in question
> Properties
> Details Tab
> ...


See: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html


----------



## yoyojoe (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: input needed to remedy Packard Bell mobo drivers*

hey makinu1der2,

many thanks for your response

these are the Packard Bell IMEDIA driver issues I'm trying to resolve/remedy:-

SM Bus Controller
Device Instance ID
PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4372&SUBSYS_D0081631&REV_10\3&267A616A&0&A0

Multimedia Audio Controller
Device Instance ID
PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4370&SUBSYS_D0081631&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&A5

Video Controller (VGA Compatible)
Device Instance ID
PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5954&SUBSYS_D0081631&REV_00\4&1CF2FBB4&0&2808

regards,

yoyojoe


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: input needed to remedy Packard Bell mobo drivers*

Try the drivers below:

Chipset *here*


----------



## yoyojoe (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: input needed to remedy Packard Bell mobo drivers*

hey makinu1der2 

many thanks for your reply and also for the link, greatly appreciated ray: ray: ray:

due to your contribution, and also due to the forum 'sticky' How to Find Drivers, I think I've finally got a better understanding of how to use the info that is available when I right click on the yellow question mark that I find occassionally in the Device Manager dialog window.

your 'Chipset' link appears to provide me with a solution for the SM Bus Contoller device since the yellow question mark for that device is no longer visible in Device Manager, many thanks.

using my newly acquired understanding on how to locate drivers I am attempting to track down the other two device drivers (the audio item and the graphics item).

I'll post an update once I think I have a closure either way on this effort.

regards,

yoyojoe


----------



## yoyojoe (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: input needed to remedy Packard Bell mobo drivers*

this closing post to offer my grateful thanks to the TSF forum for its help with my effort on this item AND to advise a successful conclusion with locating and installing the required graphics and audio drivers :beerchug:

regards,

yoyojoe


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Glad you got it sorted and Thanks for the update.


----------

